# Why don't I like my new wheels?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I got the wheels I wanted for my car earlier in the year and got a chance to put them on today. I'm not sure why but I just don't think I like them.

Here's the originals...

















And here's the new ones...

















Which ones do you prefer?

FYI - I'm not trying to make mine look like an s-line it's just I preferred the RS6 rims.

They're cheap replica's and the finish is terrible. I was thinking about having them powdercoated but there's not much point if I don't like them.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I prefer the OEM ones, or the RS6 ones, but in silver to keep it looking OEM :thumb:

Either that, or follow the dark theme and change a few other things, and lower it a little. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

first set bud the new ones look pretty ****y to beonist sorry


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

I quite like the the new ones to be honest.

One thing though, is the tread the wrong way on the front tyre or am I just being dumb?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

prefer 1st, but wouldnt have either tbh, white audi with nice rims = :argie::argie:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the main thing is, they are too small

The colour is very odd, they look like cheap shadow chrome...

Get it lowered - Will look a lot better, but the colour it a bit strange and doesnt fit in with the car - Silver would look better tbh

Heres my old A3 - I almost got them done black or antracite, but didnt think they would fit with the car


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

its only the colour that doesnt suite i think black would look loads better and could do with a 25mm drop so its sits a bit better imo


----------



## MrSimba (Mar 18, 2007)

New ones get my vote!

Looks much better :thumb:


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmm close one...............I think I probably prefer the OEM wheels so I guess I would sell the second set and get the OEM ones painted black.
I am thinking of doing that to my Saab AERO.

HTH

Rob


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. You might be right with the colour thing. There's definately something not right.

I really don't want to go messing about with suspension and lowering kits. I'm thinking I'll just get the OEM damaged rims [kerbed 2 of them in the ice] sorted and put them back on. If I sell these ones it'll pay for the repair at least! Being the sport spec it's already lowered more than standard. IIRC there's only 10mm between the sport and the S-line.



Benniboy said:


> One thing though, is the tread the wrong way on the front tyre or am I just being dumb?


Well spotted. In my haste to get them on I forgot to make sure they were set for the correct rotation! I'm sorting it tomorrow.


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

id defo have them black, lower it, black grille, and light tints all round would look awesome then bud, anthracite is not for white motors only grey and some black cars would match imo


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i think get them done silver... will look MUCH better


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

not a fan of the new ones to be honest


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

i reckon you got the same problem as me mate mi car is lowered but i got some new wheels 18" but they look lost the only way for me now is coilovers but too harsh so im selling them.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Aaaaahhh!!!

The poll is neck and neck every time I check it!

I don't know if it's also the fact that I feel cheap and tacky by putting cheap replica's on my pride and joy.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shoulda went for S5 rims


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Shoulda went for S5 rims


Stunning mate. I take it they're OEM wheels and not replica's. I bet they were more than £400 with tyres though!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hmmmm yeh genuine but i could get a price on replicas for you.


----------



## moliver (Aug 4, 2008)

might be tempted by satin black


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

grantwils said:


> Stunning mate. I take it they're OEM wheels and not replica's. I bet they were more than £400 with tyres though!


the tyres look like they £400 lol knowing they were not genuine wouldnt bother me as long as looked good its like the people who put 22s on range rover sports majority are reps


----------



## projibber (Dec 29, 2007)

Its just the colour dude, rims are fine, photoshop them and then see what you think before selling them.


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

yip mate deffo the colour thats making them cheap looking , lovely car mate


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with it being the colour, i absolutely hate black wheels, they make cars looks cheap and nasty. 

Whatching megafactories and the lambo SV's were fitted with black wheels and they looked terrible, and really cheapened a fantastic car!


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> I agree with it being the colour, i absolutely hate black wheels, they make cars looks cheap and nasty.
> 
> Whatching megafactories and the lambo SV's were fitted with black wheels and they looked terrible, and really cheapened a fantastic car!


black wheels look awesome on certain cars hense why lambo spend millions on design and decide to use black, those black IMO would make the white audi look more aggressive and different compared to most models outhere but each to there own i suppose


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a wee update. Wheels are off and will be going up for sale shortly. I think it was just the fact that I felt bad putting cheap rims on my pride and joy. The tyres were a bit slippy and I got a puncture after a week so I decided to go back to my OEM rims and michelins. I'll use the money from the sale of these to pay for the refurb of the two damaged OEM ones. 

Thanks to everyone who voted. Some things just aren't meant to be.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Try here in future, usually has good selection of wheels:

http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/index.php?catid=79&set_add_ad_cat=0

I would have kept the copies on but sprayed and lacquered them in bright silver to look more like OEM, also cleaning the tyres would help the look before making the final decision.


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

one rule i follow is do not buy REPLICAS 

BIG NO NO lol


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

I prefer the original rims......the car is a credit to you though:thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Id agree that its the colour. If the new wheels were the colour of the originals, you'd be in business!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

These
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/19-NEW-RS6-ST..._tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET?hash=item3cab6386db

Or these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18-ALLOY-WHEE..._tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET?hash=item19b7dc5e83

Or these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18-ALLOY-WHEE...r_Wheels_ET?hash=item5d28284435#ht_1985wt_941

Or these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-AUDI-...CarParts_SM?hash=item2eabcd7fb7#ht_921wt_1167

Or even these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-AUDI-19-NE...Car_Rims_ET?hash=item414dead9ef#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Originals for me mate.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd love to put 19" S5 wheels on my S3 but apparently going up to 19" absolutely ruins the ride and handling.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I reckon the OP should put some 18" RS4's on, either the previous or the newer ones like someone posted on their silver Audi somewhere in this thread.

Would look the nuts!


----------



## Quackers (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't know if its already been pointed out, but the OSF tyre is the wrong way around. Its directional, so needs to be on the other side of the car. Lethal in the wet, as you're creating a pool of water in front of the tyre. Get it changed ASAP


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

They Are defo to small mate and silver looks a lot better with the Ibis 

Im going to put 19's On the other half's Sport back Iv driven an a3 with 19's and the ride's fine


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

tony2 said:


> They Are defo to small mate and silver looks a lot better with the Ibis
> 
> Im going to put 19's On the other half's Sport back Iv driven an a3 with 19's and the ride's fine


Was it an SE or Sport/S Line?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I'd love to put 19" S5 wheels on my S3 but apparently going up to 19" absolutely ruins the ride and handling.


Then you can put the H&R lowering springs on and improve everything :thumb:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

rmorgan84 said:


> Was it an SE or Sport/S Line?


S Line It was an 06 though so im not sure about the suspension but it would have been stock,










Here's a pic of mine with the 18's On But Im getting this remapped and then going to put some BBS ch 19's On:thumb:

Honestly though grant these will look a lot better In silver Id do that for a start


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> I'd love to put 19" S5 wheels on my S3 but apparently going up to 19" absolutely ruins the ride and handling.


19's with decent tyres are fine for everyday driving on an S3, If your taking the car on to a track you would notice the difference but on the road you wont tell the difference TBH, also 19's look a lot better than 18 IMO, just make sure you have a decent tyres, I used to have Michelin tyres and now have budgets!! makes a hell of a difference. 

On topic, I prefer the new wheels, but agree they need to be in Audi silver.

Edit; 40-40 very close poll!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Prefer the new wheels, but would get them done a different colour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I can see why you did something with the originals, they didn't seem to match the car in my view. I think it looks better mate.


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Not sure about the colour and close up fininsh but I have never liked those original type wheels. I think the reps look small assuming they are 17s. I had an A4 Sline special edition with 18" rs4 wheels (from factory) and I always thought they looked the mutts. Hard ride though.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Wheels now for sale:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2159676


----------

